# Sony HX 100v question



## RandyT (Apr 26, 2012)

Wife's b-day is coming up and she wants a simple point and shoot camera.

Was curious about the HX 100v and your thoughts.
We got he a Nikon 1J1 and she hates it she doesn't like that she cant just pick it up and shoot 

Thoughts appreciated greatly


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 26, 2012)

Why can't you just pick up the J1 and shoot?


----------



## RandyT (Apr 26, 2012)

To me you can but she says she has to take the lens out to 10 mm and doesn't want to do that.
I have showed he to just the lens set at 10 mm all the time then she can kust point and shoot
Man Im lost on this one...


----------

